# Archiving Mor's End?



## Conaill (Oct 5, 2004)

Somehow, the "Mor's End" EN World City Project we had going last year never made it over in the last board move. However I just noticed the threads are still available on cyberstreet. Could we get these archived on enworld.org? A lot of good work by a lot of EN Worlders went into this, and it would be a shame to see everything land into the bit bucket...

Here's one of the main threads, with links to most (all?) of the other associated threads:

EN World City Project: Call for Submissions

And here's the many Mor's End thread linked from that one:

NPC Submissions
Crafts and Trade Submissions
Government Affairs Submissions
Geography and Cartograpy Discussion
Questions and Answers Discussion
Guilds and Organizations Submissions
City Guard Submissions
History Thread
History and Religion
Poll on Who is the Leader of Mor's End
EN World City Project: NPC Contest #1 - Final Results
EN World City Project: NPC Contest #2 - Final Results

I might be missing a few, but these should be the main ones...

Edit: ah, here's a few more...

Administration Thread
Time to open shop


----------



## Morrus (Oct 5, 2004)

enworld.cyberstreet.com and enworld.org are synonyms.  If it's on the cyberstreet address, it's on the enworld.org address.  For example:

http://enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43533


----------



## Conaill (Oct 5, 2004)

Weird. That's what I *thought*, but for some reason I've always had trouble doing searches for the Mor's End threads (even using keywords longer than 3 letters ). Of course, _now_ it is working fine... 

Anyway, none of that affects my request to archive the threads!


----------



## Krug (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah archiving would be great. Lots of great work put into it. Wonder if any d20 publisher will give it a PDF treatment...


----------

